# How to run the fridge on gas??



## sunflowersmell (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello! Can anyone help me work out how to run the fridge in my hymer 564 off the gas. I doesn't seem to want to play. I did just have it serviced and the unhelpful man there assures me it works well!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Sunflowersmell, if you can give the make and model of your fridge I am sure someone with the same fridge will be along soon to help'


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And once you've said what model fridge you have, perhaps you would explain how you are trying to operate it.

Dave


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Ours is not obvious.

Turn power to gas.

Hear "click click click" as the igniter tries, but there's no gas yet.

Press and hold the temperature knob until the clicking stops.

It may go out due to air, repeat the press and hold.


----------



## sunflowersmell (Jun 7, 2008)

Of course that would help wouldn't it!!! 

It's an electrolux RM275

Thanks!
Lorna & Tracy


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

hi sunflowersmell ifs its like mine there is a knob next to a orange rocker switch , make sure gas is turned on ( bottle full ) it may not work if connected to electric . turn orange rocker switch on ( 0 is off I is on ) push and hold in knob with the numbers on and it should start to click when it stops clicking hold it in for about 10-15 secs...........


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

By eck jonny you is fair gleaming now! lol :lol: 

Is your white stallion called Hercules?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I doesn't seem to want to play."

Clearly you do, however. OK, 20 questions, then, as you aren't offering anything.

Do you have the instruction manual?
Are you following it?
Have you worked it before successfully?
Are you confident you are doing the same as before?
Why was the man unhelpful?
Is there gas in the cylinder?
Do other gas appliances work OK?
Is your gas manifold tap turned on?
Does it work fine on mains?
Does it work fine on 12V?
Are you on a slope?
During the lighting procedure, what sounds emanate?

I could go on.

Dave


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sunflowerssmell
Your fridge as fitted to your Hymer seems to have the characteristics of most Hymer N&B fridges. If you have ascertained the fuse is OK you won't be able to select fridge to run on gas if you go to gas from any other selection. Switch the fridge to off for a couple of seconds then go to gas the first position and it should light the green gas light. If this hasn't worked it may be you have had the ignition on and the time elapse safety system hasn't triggered. This is to prevent you running on gas whilst refueling. It normally stays like this for some 10 minutes after you switch ignition off.
Hope it works for you, this info is buried deep inside the Bord Book (manual)


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, I had similar problem with my fridge, it is the auto change overtype. The engineer had three goes at it, replacing first the thermo coupling twice and then the electronic board at the rear of the fridge, this cured the problem at a cost of well over £100,each time, now the 240 element has blown, wants another £95, full kitchen strip out everytime it goes wrong,sorry if this sound like it could be similar to your problem, it may be expensive


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't know why it should be the same if the service engineer says it is fine.


----------



## sunflowersmell (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
Dave answer to your questions. 

I have never worked it on the gas - we are both complete novices. This is our first van and only been away in it twice. 

We have a very basic manual

Full cylinder - boiler working fine

It works on both mains and 12v the service guy said he had it working off the gas when it was in, unhelfpul because that's all he was prepared to say apart from offering to take another look but that's a 3 hour round trip!!!

The igniter doesn't seem to work when the gas is on. When you turn the gas off and flick the on switch you can hear it clicking, turn the gas on and it goes off immediately without lighting and doesn't click again until you turn gas off.

Thanks!
Lorna


----------



## 108772 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi,
In my ignorance, I had to be told to press the gas button in until the flashing light stopped flashing. Could it be as simple as that?
So the routine for mine is, turn off switches for 12volt and 240 volt. turn on switch for gas and then turn knob for gas to on and press it in till the light stops flashing. As I understand it the light should stop almost straight away. I think it is the igniter for a pilot flame.
Mine is taking longer and longer to stop flashing which is worrying me.
Don't know if that helps. That's all my problem was.
Cheers, 
Tony C


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

sunflowersmell said:


> The igniter doesn't seem to work when the gas is on. When you turn the gas off and flick the on switch you can hear it clicking, turn the gas on and it goes off immediately without lighting and doesn't click again until you turn gas off.


It probably has already lighted the gas, because that is exactly how it is supposed to work.

The igniter produces a sequence of sparks to light the flame, and once the flame burns a sensor registers this and stops the igniter. Once you turn off the gas the igniter will try again to light the flame, just in vain.

So this is how to operate it:

Make sure that both electric circuits (230 and 12 volts) are switched off. 
Switch on igniter.
Turn gas knob on maximum setting, then push it in. 
Once the igniter has stopped clicking, keep the gas knob pushed in for at least 5-10 seconds. Then release it.

There should also be a little peep hole inside the fridge, in the bottom left corner. Here you should see the flame burning. And outside the van at the upper vent you should also feel warm air from the gas flame coming out.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sunflowersmell (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their help today - tomorrow when its light we shall
go back out to the van and look again - will keep you posted!!


----------

